# New to Classical Music



## rdabra (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,

I am not a musician, just a corious listener and, this week, I started with Classical Music. I keep asking myself why di i wait so long? 
I started with Beethoven and I'd Like a suggestion:

Seller told me of two Symphonies "versions": Hogwood and Gardiner. Could anyone help me which I choose? 

Thanx in advance


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome to the world of classical music ! If you're new to it,there's so much to discover.
Yes, there are so many different recordings of the Beethoven symphonies by so many different conductors,ranging from ones who were born in the 19th century such as Toscanini and Wilhelm Furtwangler, to ones who were born fairly recently.
I suppose the recordings by Christopher Hogwood or John Eliot Gardiner would be a good introduction to the Beethoven symphonies. You can get recordings of their sets of all 9 Beethoven symphonies or on single CDs separately. These recordings use copies of the instruments of Beethoven's day and attempt to recreate the music as close as possible to the way they sounded in the early 19th century, but there are many other recordings which use 
modern instruments. 
Other conductors such as Leonard Bernstein,Herbert von Karajan, George Szell, Sir Georg Solti, and Carlos Kleiber use modern instruments. You couldn't do better than the Deutsche Grammophon recording with Carlos Kleiber and the Vienna Philharmonic doing the 5th and 7th symphonies as an introduction. 
It might be a good idea to get recordings of some of the most famous symphonies by Mozart and Haydn to see where Beethoven came from first.
Also,I recommend that you get this excellent introductory book to classical music by Fred Plotkin;it's called Classical Music 101,and it's easily available from amazon.com and other websites. It explains all about classical music in a clear and uncondescending way,and I think you'll find it both informative and enjoyable.
Don't worry about being new to classical music; there's never been a better time to get to know it,with all the information available about it on the internet available, and the countless recordings and DVDs that are so easy to get.
Feel free to ask me any further questions, and you might also try my classical music blog The Horn at the website blogiversity.org,which has blogs on a wide variety of topics. 
I cover classical music for the website, and my blog is geared toward people who are new to classical music and would like to know more about it. 
You can also contact me from the website and ask any questions.


----------



## rdabra (Jun 25, 2010)

*Thanks*

Superhorn,
Thank you very much for the help. I will definetly buy the book and get to know Haydn work also.
Thanx again!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Karajan!

Seriously, this all comes down to personal taste... although there is something approaching a consensus with regard to the 5th (Carlos Kleiber). Hogwood, Immerseel, Gardiner, etc... are good examples of HIP (historically informed performances) which employ period instruments and follow performing techniques of the era as researched by musicologists. Solti, Bohm, Karajan, etc... offer performances using the instruments and performing styles of the modern symphonic orchestra. Personally... I like both. Indeed, many classical music lovers eventually find that they like to have different interpretations of favorite works. Certainly, listen to others with more experience and read the critical guides... but ultimately you will develop your own preferences for given conducting and performing styles... and individual conductors and performers... as a result of listening to different conductors, performers, orchestras, etc...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*By the way...*

How old are you?

Age is important before starting with suggestions.

Martin, 59 years old.


----------



## rdabra (Jun 25, 2010)

I am 38. Why age is important?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*answering*

I am 38. Why age is important? 

I think tastes and age are related...

I don't like Beethoven very much...I have the Karajan version of the 9 symphonies and for me that's more than enough...I had the bad idea to buy his complete works..too many CDs...and the versions are not so good.

I started with Beethoven when I was maybe 10 years old...Now, he's not my cup of tea any more.

For starting I'd suggest Frederic Chopin, a romantic but mild, sweet, when you like the piano, of course...if you prefer the violin. *Beethoven wrote a wonderful wonderful violin concerto...*you can find the David Oistrach version...the Champagne of the violins.






















Oistrach:






It is wonderful, please listen to it.

I don't think I would have suggested all this to a 15 years old guy...Age matters.

Sincerely

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

rdabra said:


> I am 38. Why age is important?


Hello & welcome to the forum.

I don't think age is relevant. Recently I met a woman who fell in love with opera when she was 14; it took me a bit longer to do so. 

If you think you might be interested in opera check out our place - it rocks & you'll me made very welcome.

:tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I think it might be relevant.

Ive noticed how older people usually have less of a taste for bombast and excitement, but also equally or appreciate more reflection and calm.

I like opera.


----------

